# When Do You Start Putting Flyers & Adds Out?



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

This year since I'm out of school and I'm working, I want to plow a few driveways. I'm planing on hanging flyers up at a couple local stores. When do you guys put ads and flyers out? What do your flyers say?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go right to the source.Spend some time walking an area you want,Meet and greet day!


----------



## snoworks07 (Apr 20, 2012)

Seasonal contracts went out at the end of July. I have had workers handing out flyers for the past two weeks. We continuously hand out flyers unitl Mid October. 

I would suggest you target specific area's that you want to service and hand out flyers to homeowners, etc. Using the local paper, IMO, does not yeild good results.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

grandview;1489223 said:


> Go right to the source.Spend some time walking an area you want,Meet and greet day!





snoworks07;1489225 said:


> Seasonal contracts went out at the end of July. I have had workers handing out flyers for the past two weeks. We continuously hand out flyers unitl Mid October.
> 
> I would suggest you target specific area's that you want to service and hand out flyers to homeowners, etc. Using the local paper, IMO, does not yeild good results.


I live in a very small town (less than 800 people) and there are a few other small towns in the area so, pretty much everybody knows everybody. I want to plow in this fairly small area. I think I might make up some flyers and hand them out to people like you suggested. What do your flyers say and look like?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

old one


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I target commercial year round. While its snowing make sure they are happy with their current contractor, after the snows done I call to try and sign them for next winter while the horrors of the old contractors are still fresh. All summer and fall is spent cold calling.

Residentials are a little different. My returning customers are getting there renewals about right now. I have 3000 postcards going out in October. I find around me at least if I send to early they either throw it away or keep it untilled were buried and I get a bunch of call ins.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i started in early august with renewals, always handing out flyers year round and talking to local businesses,
getting your name on trucks is always good adverticing.


----------



## Nationalplowing (Sep 17, 2012)

we do postcards in September and October. Have worked with a great promotional company , realestatepromotionals.com


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

working on flyers now, and renewals out by the end of the month.


----------



## RDWheeler (Jul 24, 2012)

For those of you that snow removal is not your only service offered, do you guys make a seperate flyer for snow removal or do you just have snow removal on your flyer/ door hanger? We curently just have one have flyer and put them out here and there all year round, but I'm thinking it may be worth targeting just snow in sept and oct.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I get out and do some old fashion walking and bang on doors. I have photos of my drives. And some of my competition's drives. Works about 70% of the time and I show them that I'm insured. And I ask if the Guy they had last year was. Most of the time they don't know. The last few years I had one truck. This year I have 2.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Push snowplowing with your fliers.


----------

